# Best 6x6 brand?



## arckuss123 (Aug 4, 2009)

hey guys,

im planning to get a 6x6 cube.
what one should i get?

thanks


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 4, 2009)

V-Cube?

(too short)


----------



## Nuceria (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow.

Maybe do a little research next time? The only commercially available 6x6 cube in the world is the v-6. Can be found here.


----------



## arckuss123 (Aug 4, 2009)

oh ok.

thanks


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 4, 2009)

This needs to be stickied. As a lesson.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 4, 2009)

You have two choices:
1.V Cube 
2.Only Choice Number 1 is possible


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2009)

Dude, get the chinese one, it's waaaaaaay better. (I hope he realises this is sarcasm)


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 4, 2009)

Nuceria said:


> Wow.
> 
> Maybe do a little research next time? The only commercially available 6x6 cube in the world is the v-6. Can be found here.


Wrong.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 4, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Wrong.



What do you mean


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol see my post


----------



## esquimalt1 (Aug 4, 2009)

There's the chinese 6x6 lol.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 4, 2009)

You actually have two choices here not one.

1. Get the real and authentic V-Cube 6.

2. Buy the chinese knock-off 6x6x6 cube.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 4, 2009)

LNZ said:


> You actually have two choices here not one.
> 
> 1. Get the real and authentic V-Cube 6.
> 
> 2. Buy the chinese knock-off 6x6x6 cube.



But the right choice would be #1.


----------



## panyan (Aug 4, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> This needs to be stickied. As a lesson.


:fp
i agree, a thread made with no use of the search button

p.s. vcube is the only one!


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 4, 2009)

There is another 6x6 which has the tongue and groove mechanism on twistypuzzles, which was actually built. However, its not commercially available.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, I agree. To see a V2-V4 or V8-V11 anytime soon, we need to buy real authentic products. I just ordered a real authentic V5 from the V-Cubes site so I'll be helping Verdes in hopefully creating some more great products in the future. I actually would buy the V9 if it officially comes out, despite my inability to do fast and accurate pattern reconition.

And I'll keep my existing 5x5 cubes too. I won't give them away.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 4, 2009)

actually, i heard that the new verson of the 6x6 knockoff has improved a lot

the centers are remolded so the two pieces are "glued" to the center

and they changed the plastic of the core so that it's good for screws instead of rivets (which means you could adjust the tension)

http://picasaweb.google.com.tw/JunyiGuo/602?feat=directlink#


----------



## LNZ (Aug 4, 2009)

But they forgot to fix the problem of the centre going out of allingment and causing severe lockups. It looks like the chinese did the "Pi" mod but forgot the inserting of the pins to cure lockups. But as a youtube video pointed out, they did do some real improvements to the V-Cube 6.


----------



## Tdude (Aug 4, 2009)

Actually the Chinese one is better.
The V-cube is so clicky and u need to mod it for hours.
The Chinese one just use the easy mod just stick to inner pieces to the cord it already work perfect.


----------



## Vulosity (Aug 4, 2009)

Tdude said:


> Actually the Chinese one is better.
> The V-cube is so clicky and u need to mod it for hours.
> The Chinese one just use the easy mod just stick to inner pieces to the cord it already work perfect.



But, the pieces of the Chinese one can break due to weak plastic. V-Cube plastic is more sturdy than the Chinese V-Cube 6's plastic.

I would actually spend hours modding a real V6 than buy a Chinese one, knowing that it'll eventually break.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 4, 2009)

Tdude said:


> Actually the Chinese one is better.
> The V-cube is so clicky and u need to mod it for hours.
> The Chinese one just use the easy mod just stick to inner pieces to the cord it already work perfect.



Yes, but the v-cube company is changing all of their cubes to new molds which will take care of the current 6x6 problems. It was mentioned in another thread.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> V-Cube plastic is more harder


What do you think breaks more easily? Porcelain or rubber?


----------



## Konsta (Aug 4, 2009)

Hm.. I have 2 v-cubes 6x6, but after reading some posts in this thread, I'd really like to try that chinese 6x6 too. My second V6 is really hard to turn, I'll have to make huge moddings if I want to speedcube with it. All my three V5's and both my V7's are great quality, althought second V7 was kinda loose from the start, but I don't think it's a bad thing. I'll have to play with it more, but it hasn't POP much yet.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 4, 2009)

Just wait for the new 6x6 molds to be produced, then buy a new V-6. If you don't we may never see the other v-cubes.


----------



## Konsta (Aug 4, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Just wait for the new 6x6 molds to be produced, then buy a new V-6. If you don't we may never see the other v-cubes.



I've bought many v-cubes already as you can see and I will buy them in the future too. But again, if there's a chance I could get somehow a better one (for me), then I'm willing to buy it.
And if that brings down Verdes' company.. :fp
I wouldn't buy a chinese version if I hadn't bought many v-cubes already.
Just like I first bought loads of real Rubik's cubes (storeboughts and DIY) before buying a chinese versions.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 4, 2009)

This thread has no excuse not even "not using the search function" isn't a legitimate excuse, you must try pretty hard not knowing that the best cube is a V-Cube.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 5, 2009)

If they can cure all the problems that plague the current V6, I will buy the real V-Cube 6 from the V-Cubes site. It's the only missing V-Cube in my collection and the only sized cube missing in my collection too. I own and have solved the 1x1x1, 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5 and 7x7x7 but not the 6x6x6.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 5, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Yes, but the v-cube company is changing all of their cubes to new molds which will take care of the current 6x6 problems. It was mentioned in another thread.



Where are you getting this information?(What thread?)



Paul Wagner said:


> This thread has no excuse not even "not using the search function" isn't a legitimate excuse, you must try pretty hard not knowing that the best cube is a V-Cube.



Have you even tried a knockoff? That's a pretty bold statement if you haven't, especially with my new knowledge of the already modded pieces and screws on the knockoff, showing that they're actually trying to improve it.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 5, 2009)

I do own knock off cubes. But I have in fairness brought the authentic products too. I own two ES 4x4 knockoffs and a ES 5x5 knockoff. But I own two real ES 4x4's (black and white) and two real ES 5x5's (black and white) and a real ES 2x2 cube. 

And I agree that the real authentic products are much better than the knockoffs. My knockoff ES 5x5 has exploded twice on me, threatens to pop badly every 3rd turn at any speed and fallen apart from a drop of just 30cm. The ES 4x4 knockoff's lock up way to often and are usless for any speed of cubing apart from very slow turning.

The real products are fine. They have never popped and can be used at good speed and are built tougher. The 4x4's never lock up and the 5x5's lock up only rarely and that is at a good speed.


----------



## cubedude456 (Aug 5, 2009)

i would go with a v-cube i hear they are the best cube


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 5, 2009)

:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## jcuber (Aug 5, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but the v-cube company is changing all of their cubes to new molds which will take care of the current 6x6 problems. It was mentioned in another thread.
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=211654

Post #24


Jason said:


> This is from the same thread in the link I gave
> 
> _"
> 2. The 6x6x6 will soon be without the clicking issue (i.e. improved molds). In general, since the first batch
> ...


----------



## LNZ (Aug 5, 2009)

Great. When I hear good reviews of this new and improved V6, I will buy one. It can't be much harder than a 4x4 and will be faster to solve than a 7x7.

If you use Youtube, a user called Izovire had good videos on the chinese made 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7. And as he's from Hong Kong, he will probably see the chinese made 9x9 cube too. He says he is just a "cube collector" in the videos.


----------



## UnderCuber (Aug 5, 2009)

actually, try yongjun 6 layer


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 5, 2009)

UnderCuber said:


> actually, try yongjun 6 layer




http://picasaweb.google.com.tw/JunyiGuo/602?feat=directlink#


----------

